# DVD Drive

## alecjw

Hi there, i've been having a spot of bother with my dvd drive and was wondering if anyone could provide any useful insight?. Whenever i put an audio cd in, kscd and amarok are both able to retreive the track listing, but when i try to play a track, the drive spins up for a few seconds, then spins down again, and just carries on doing this over and over again, never actually playing the track. And with data CDs, it doesn't even register that its been put in the drive. I'm pretty sure it's not a hardware problem: it worked fine under ubuntu until i switched to gentoo, and it works fine on windows too (dual boot). I'm a member of the cdrom group, so i dont think it could be a permissions problem either.

Here are some possibly useful outputs:

```
alec@Jupiter ~ $ dmesg | grep DVD

[    1.601350] hda: SONY DVD-ROM DDU1615, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

[    2.214114] ide-cd: hda: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 1725kB Cache

alec@Jupiter ~ $ sudo lspci | grep IDE

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 IDE

alec@Jupiter ~ $ cat /proc/ide/hda/model

SONY DVD-ROM DDU1615

alec@Jupiter ~ $ sudo cat /proc/ide/hda/driver

ide-cdrom version 5.00

alec@Jupiter ~ $ sudo cat /proc/ide/hda/settings

name                    value           min             max             mode

----                    -----           ---             ---             ----

current_speed           68              0               70              rw

init_speed              12              0               70              rw

io_32bit                0               0               3               rw

keepsettings            0               0               1               rw

nice1                   1               0               1               rw

number                  0               0               3               rw

pio_mode                write-only      0               255             w

unmaskirq               0               0               1               rw

using_dma               0               0               1               rw

alec@Jupiter /usr/src/linux $ ls -l /dev/hda

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 3, 0 Apr  4  2010 /dev/hda[/url]

```

And two screens of my kernel config which might be relevant:

http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/1923/snapshot3s.png

http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/7216/snapshot4h.png

----------

## VoidMage

You've probably have a problem with hal (as KDE uses it for automount).

On a semi-related note, you should consider migrating to pure libata kernel config.

----------

## alecjw

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> You've probably have a problem with hal (as KDE uses it for automount).

 

Hmm, what sort of problem ? I've tried doing what it says in the troubleshooting section at the bottom of this page to no avail: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/HAL

 *Quote:*   

> On a semi-related note, you should consider migrating to pure libata kernel config.

 

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but which bit of the kernel config is that? Is it "Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers" or "ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support"? (sorry, I'm new to all of this, i've only been using gentoo for about a week, if that). I figured i' probably only need one of the two, but i wasnt sure which so i selected both just to be safe

----------

## stalker

Well, I'm not sure about the data part (which is odd, because you can see the track list), but I did encounter the other problems just a minute ago.

First off, Amarok does not play CD's at the moment, not sure when they'll fix that in 2.x. And the KsCD problem I encountered too. For some reason I didn't have /dev/cdrom anymore, it was /dev/cdrom6. Although even correcting that in System Settings under Audio CD's, KsCD still didn't work (not sure why). I should mention that I didnn't have issues with K3B using the CD this morning.

But I did load up Sound Juicer, while still in KDE, and I was able to get some FLAC files from the CD. Actually, I just tried K3B and it can rip the files from the CD no problem. Hope that helps with some insight.

Oh, is the data problem after you put in the audio cd, or before (as in from a fresh boot)?

----------

